# Whos gonna be at the slabs the next 3 months?



## deleted user (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm gonna try driving out there in feb most likely (or once i got a car/some $$$) was wondering who is gonna be around?


----------



## CaptainCassius (Dec 1, 2017)

Meh, I was just about to flip a coin on it. If I do go though it will be just a quick stop for New Years on the way out to NM.


----------



## Gypsybones (Dec 1, 2017)

I'll probably be there through the first of the year


----------



## creature (Dec 2, 2017)

Many things are possible, few things are certain...


----------



## deleted user (Dec 2, 2017)

Might be catching a ride out there in 2-3 weeks if I can still plug into the library. Not sure how long. Maybe a while, maybe not. Depends on a lot in different directions.


----------



## CaptainCassius (Dec 2, 2017)

This is starting to sound like a possible STP New Years party


----------



## deleted user (Dec 2, 2017)

We should have a Jambo for those that missed Jambo. Ha!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 2, 2017)

anna, andy, andrew, myself and cornelius should be out here still in feb.


----------



## deleted user (Dec 4, 2017)

this sounds great, dunno about getting there for new years but its not unrealistic for me now. 



creature said:


> Many things are possible, few things are certain...



I'd be great to see you again man, last jambo didn't do justice. Hope your doing well 



Matt Derrick said:


> anna, andy, andrew, myself and cornelius should be out here still in feb.



That makes me happy, i havent really heard for anyone and was beginning to think id might be rolling into a ghost town. if all else, i might fly in feb just to get my shit but thats last a resort. I'd like to be there with you all before everyone goes their separate ways.



Shadow said:


> We should have a Jambo for those that missed Jambo. Ha!



That sounds nice. If not then, lets do febuary and burn a calendar and make our own new years. Fuck jesus and his tyrannical role as father time. year 1 AJ (after jambo)


----------

